# Too many Amarone



## tonyt (Feb 1, 2012)

It's time for me to start another Anarone. I have two Mosti Megiloli kits in bottle and need to start another. I try to start at least one each year. three years ago I did a Wine Expert Amarone, at years 2 and 3 it was great. The Mosti's have a very long way to go. I have narrowed my selection down to MM Renn. or Impressions, CC Showcase, RJS En premiur or Winery. I have ruled out the high end Mosti's and all of the low end kits. Here's links to help you with your suggestions.
http://www.finevinewines.com/Wine-Kit-by-Style.asp?MM_Varietal=Amarone
also WE http://www.austinhomebrew.com/product_info.php?cPath=178_453_583_581&products_id=10757


----------



## milbrosa (Feb 1, 2012)

I just got finished fermenting the MM Renaissance Impressions Amarone (with raisins) with AllGrape Pack. I'm impressed with it. It looks and smells delicious. It will be at least two years before I can evaluate it further, though.

I used the AllGrape Pack only, not the raisins. Several people suggested using both, but MM doesn't, so I didn't. But if the choice comes down to the MM Renaissance or the MM Renaissance Impressions, I'd go with the Impressions for the grape pack.

I had heard that that the CC Showcase Amarone is not 100% from Italian grapes, and the MM Renaissance Impressions was. I did not attempt to confirm that.


----------



## rms (Feb 1, 2012)

It may not be available in your area as it is a Canadian Company. But my favorite Amorone kit to date has been Vineco, Kenridge Founders Series Amarone with Grape pack but like all opinions; your milage may vary.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 1, 2012)

A little more information. I am very much looking for the kit what will provide the thickest, raisin-est, mustiest Amarone. If I do a MMRen I would either do the raisin only kit or use both raisin and grape pack. I really like the dried raisin pack that comes in some RJS kits.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 1, 2012)

rms said:


> It may not be available in your area as it is a Canadian Company. But my favorite Amorone kit to date has been Vineco, Kenridge Founders Series Amarone with Grape pack but like all opinions; your milage may vary.


I would LOVE to do a KR Founders, especially the Brunello. But one would cost me about $240.00. Cheapest on line about $200.00 and $40.00 plus for freight to Texas.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 1, 2012)

The MM Impressions should be a fantastic kit. Nobody has any real data yet, but if its just a "beefed up" Renaissance kit it should be great. If you want 100% Italian, your only choice is the MM as I think much/most of the juice in both the CC and RJS are Italian varietals grown in WA state for the most part. Have heard that both turn out a fantastic wine BTW.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 2, 2012)

tonyt said:


> A little more information. I am very much looking for the kit what will provide the thickest, raisin-est, mustiest Amarone. If I do a MMRen I would either do the raisin only kit or use both raisin and grape pack. I really like the dried raisin pack that comes in some RJS kits.



I have the En Premier kit bulk aging and is showing real promise! Came with a Grape pack AND raisins both. To date, including the new impressions kits, it's the FULLEST "pack" I've put in a kit. It's been aging since October and still has a ways to go but I'm happy with the way it's turning out.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 2, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> If you want 100% Italian, your only choice is the MM.


Mike, That would be my assumption but domestic sources would not be a deal killer. Mainly I want a blend of the right grape varieties (Corvina, Rondinella and Molinara). Not Merlot, Cabernet and Sangiovese blended up to be kind of like Amarone. 
Shoebidoo, I really like the RJS EP kits I have done (about 4 so far). I just don't understand why they add Sangiovesse skins to the kit. Just because it's another Italian varietal? That's insulting and makes me pause when I consider what other convenient substitutions they are making in their line. I have not ruled that kit out though because I have liked all of the EP kits I have done. And I really like their "Genuwine Winery Dried Grape Skins", and think they may actually work very well with Amarone. Why didn't they use Corivna? Guess they don't grow any in Washington State.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmm......

Some interesting info. The old "Cellar Craft" website appears to have killed off. A google search for cellar craft will now only turn up websites that sell the kits but buried in the results does show the vinecowine.com site which recently bought CC. The do indeed have the CC Kits now listed on their pages. 

I found this, it may be old and outdated but here it is:

*The wine has a foundation of Corvina, Rondinella and Molinara grapes from the Veneto region.*

Which means at least once upon a time it all came from Italy.

Give George a call and have him tell you the country of origin for the juice on the box. CC has been one of the better ones about giving details. It may only be the Rosso Fortissimo that comes from WA state as its just Cab/Merlot/Sangiovese all of which are grown in WA state.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 2, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> *The wine has a foundation of Corvina, Rondinella and Molinara grapes from the Veneto region.*


I thought I had read that a while back also but couldn't find it now I see it on FVW. I know you are a fan of CC Showcase, have you not done the Amarone?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2012)

Not yet. I made the MM AJ Amarone and it turned out great. Have about 5 bottles left and its now 2.5 yr old so its about time to think about the next one I suppose. I would go with either the RJS Winery Amarone or the CC Showcase Amarone. They are tried and true. The CC Showcase kits are on sale this month if that helps any.


----------



## milbrosa (Feb 2, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I found this, it may be old and outdated but here it is:
> 
> *The wine has a foundation of Corvina, Rondinella and Molinara grapes from the Veneto region.*
> 
> ...



Mike, "has a foundation of" doesn't suggest to me that it all came from Italy. I take that to mean that some large portion of the juice comes from those grapes and region. 

I specifically asked George about this when I was in the store about 3 weeks ago. He told me that the CC kit has grapes sourced from Washington state, and that the MM Ren Imp is 100% Italian. That is why I went with the MM Ren Imp kit.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2012)

And we look forward to the reviews of how these new Impressions kits turn out down the road!

I don't think it has to be 100% Italian juice to be good. Lots of great fruit being grown in WA state these days.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 2, 2012)

milbrosa said:


> Mike, "has a foundation of" doesn't suggest to me that it all came from Italy.



I called FVW and talked to Joseph. He checked the CC Showcase Amarone box and read the ingredients label to me. The juice is sourced from Italy, Spain and United States. So I guess there is a percent of the three "Amarone" grapes from the Venito. Joseph thinks the Spanish grapes are added to boost the color in many kits. And My guess would be that the American juice would be added to lower the overall cost of the kit given transportation costs. Joseph said the grape pack is huge and seems to have skins, seeds, stems AND raisins in it.

I pulled the trigger and will have it tomorrow. Given the recent purchase of CC I may ultimately be glad I bought a pre-purchase kit. Maybe in the fall I'll do a RJS EP Amarone.

Thanks for all y'alls comments.


----------



## milbrosa (Feb 2, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I don't think it has to be 100% Italian juice to be good. Lots of great fruit being grown in WA state these days.



OH, I agree for sure. I guess my message was if someone was interested in the actual composition of any particular kit, he'd have to do a little research. Marketing speak can be tricky to interpret.



I strolled through your site and your photos yesterday, Mike. You got some awesome pics of some great wineries on your tour.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2012)

That was a fun road trip for sure. Ready to do it again me thinks!


----------

